# ***OFFICIAL*** Michael Bisping vs Yoshihiro Akiyama Pre/Post Fight *SPOILERS*



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Michael 'The Count' Bisping taking on Yoshihiro 'Sexyama' Akiyama at UFC 120 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This pains me to say but I think Bisping takes this. I am ussually pretty critical of Bisping and I still believe he is overrated but Akiyama as just as overrated if not more so. Akiyama has a great Judo background but he has yet to really prove he has the ability to utilize it in the cage and Bisping has shown I believe enough submission defense and a combination of TD defense and ability to scramble back to his feet that he should be able to turn this into a striking battle. While both guys are somewhat mediocre strikers power wise both have at least decent technique but the major advantage that Bisping should have IMO here is the ability to avoid being hit. Bisping is the more elusive fighter and since I believe they are about even offesively striking I think Bisping's advantage of being the more elusive fighter along with having shown better cardio will be enough to give him the win.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i got bisping aswell, pretty much what toxic said.

im also not sure how Sexy would do off his back with Bisping on top if that happens, would be a bad spot for him, Bispings GnP is underrated.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bisping will take this via UD. He'll stay on the outside picking Akiyama apart using his jab and footwork. If he sits on his punches he does have decent power. He hit Miller and Wandelei DAMN hard in their fights when he finally planted his feet. If he does that often in this fight he may be able to get a TKO. 

If Akiyama can get hold of him, even that won't be enough I don't think. Bisping has good hips on the bottom and will find himself back on his feet relatively quickly. Unless of course Sexy uses a huge Judo trip/slam and KO's Bisping right there... I can just see the amount of gif whoring that would bring about !


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Ask yourself this question guys..

Who do you have in a striking battle between Michael Bisping and Alan Belcher??

I would go with Alan here don't you think


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Ask yourself this question guys..
> 
> Who do you have in a striking battle between Michael Bisping and Alan Belcher??
> 
> I would go with Alan here don't you think


So because Akiyama 'beat' Belcher(I assume you think the decision was wrong?), and Belcher would 'beat' Bisping. Akiyama will beat Bisping?

Is Mr Cooper using MMATH? *Shakes head*


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> So because Akiyama 'beat' Belcher(I assume you think the decision was wrong?), and Belcher would 'beat' Bisping. Akiyama will beat Bisping?
> 
> Is Mr Cooper using MMATH? *Shakes head*


Haha^^ you are just too smart Kry :thumb02:

I really don't know Kry, but I believe Belcher's Muay Thai striking is superior to Bisping's Kickboxing. And Akiyama did really, really well against him, who also had a reach advantage on him.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Toxic said:


> This pains me to say but I think Bisping takes this. I am ussually pretty critical of Bisping and I still believe he is overrated but Akiyama as just as overrated if not more so. Akiyama has a great Judo background but he has yet to really prove he has the ability to utilize it in the cage and Bisping has shown I believe enough submission defense and a combination of TD defense and ability to scramble back to his feet that he should be able to turn this into a striking battle. While both guys are somewhat mediocre strikers power wise both have at least decent technique but the major advantage that Bisping should have IMO here is the ability to avoid being hit. Bisping is the more elusive fighter and since I believe they are about even offesively striking I think Bisping's advantage of being the more elusive fighter along with having shown better cardio will be enough to give him the win.


Akiyama took belcher and Leben down with ease using some nice judo trips . i think if needed he will get bisping down . about Akiyama hands i actually think he got some heavy hands Rocking leben few times is no joke . If he come with much improve Gas tank i see him Mixing striking and TD to out last bisping - who i think is just medicore at every aspect of mma .


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Toxic said:


> This pains me to say but I think Bisping takes this. I am ussually pretty critical of Bisping and I still believe he is overrated but Akiyama as just as overrated if not more so. * Akiyama has a great Judo background but he has yet to really prove he has the ability to utilize it in the cage* and Bisping has shown I believe enough submission defense and a combination of TD defense and ability to scramble back to his feet that he should be able to turn this into a striking battle. While both guys are somewhat mediocre strikers power wise both have at least decent technique but the major advantage that Bisping should have IMO here is the ability to avoid being hit. Bisping is the more elusive fighter and since I believe they are about even offesively striking I think Bisping's advantage of being the more elusive fighter along with having shown better cardio will be enough to give him the win.


Akiyama has used his judo in his last two fights...

akiyama is much better then a striker with decent techinque, he is very good. has real good power, very quick and straight down the pipe.

but i still think bisping wins by using his wrestling.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Ask yourself this question guys..
> 
> Who do you have in a striking battle between Michael Bisping and Alan Belcher??
> 
> I would go with Alan here don't you think


See its not the same Bisping and Akiyama are quanity punchers, Belcher is a quality he doesn't hit you with 20 jabs he hits you with a half a dozen that count.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Pretty much what toxic said, although akiyama has been using his judo and it is pretty damn effective. The problem is, that all akiyama has, is judo trips. His actual ground control is quite poor and Bisping being a great scrambler, i dont think he has to worry about akiyama tripping him.

Im still hoping that we see Bisping really sitting on his punches and getting some power into those shots. I dont know whether it is a mental block or what, but he just always seems afraid to pull the trigger on the feet.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I got Bisping in this one.


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

im rolling with sexyama for the upset win :thumbsup:


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm taking akiyama. No way Bisping can finish akiyama, but I do believe Akiyama has the power and chin to get the job done. 

TOXIC, I think you're underrating Akiyama's hands. the dude has serious power, has a granite chin and decent head movement when he chooses to apply it. Let's not forget he was coming off a year long layoff against leben and still managed an impressive show. 

Akiyama impresses me all around, except for the whole "sexy" thing...I don't get that.


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> Akiyama impresses me all around, except for the whole "sexy" thing...I don't get that.


have you seen sexyama? the guy is sexy as hell. he turns men gay and nuns into whores.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

BondageGuy said:


> have you seen sexyama? the guy is sexy as hell. he turns men gay and nuns into whores.


I guess the "sexy" has always been overshadowed by the "puffy eyed syndrome" on my part. Dude's modeling career will take a nose dive if he keeps taking shots to the orbital.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> except for the whole "sexy" thing...I don't get that.












That's why! lol.

Bisping to take this one with a 2nd round T(KO) :thumb02:


----------



## Jackson56 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm going with Akiyama because I hate Bisping. Also the shots he took from Leben and the ones he threw makes me think he will tough it out for a UD.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I like both bisping and akiyama but i would like to see something like this.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Ask yourself this question guys..
> 
> Who do you have in a striking battle between Michael Bisping and Alan Belcher??
> 
> I would go with Alan here don't you think


Using that logic, you could say:

Jason Day>Alan belcher
Michael Bisping>Jason Day


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Sexyama via KO in round 2.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

gazh said:


> Using that logic, you could say:
> 
> Jason Day>Alan belcher
> Michael Bisping>Jason Day


And you could also use the more simple logic of:

Michael Bisping > Chris Leben > Yoshihiro Akiyama.

Flawless.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

gazh said:


> Using that logic, you could say:
> 
> Jason Day>Alan belcher
> Michael Bisping>Jason Day


haha touche^^

Either way, I still think my MMA Math holds more value then yours lol^^

Akiyama > Alan Belcher > Denis Kang > Bisping > Leben > and so on


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I dont think Bisping has more power but imo he has speed and a better jab I think he can probably outpoint his way to a finish. I dont see either fighter winning a title shot so the fight doesn't have a lot of meaning to me.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

slapshot said:


> I dont think Bisping has more power but imo he has speed and a better jab I think he can probably outpoint his way to a finish. I dont see either fighter winning a title shot so the fight doesn't have a lot of meaning to me.


I don't understand this, it's the same thing people say about the franklin/griffin matchup. don't people wanna see a fight! this isn't the WWE not everything has to be about getting a title shot or has to have some sort of background story.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Bisping is coming off a convincing win, Akiyama is coming off a submission loss, Bisping is underrated on this forum IMO, and he is fighting in front of a home crowd in the main event so he will be PUMPED with a psychological advantage over Akiyama.

My money's on Bisping.


----------



## glowboxboy (Feb 25, 2009)

Bisping is gonna have a tough go in this one.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> haha touche^^
> 
> Either way, I still think my MMA Math holds more value then yours lol^^
> 
> Akiyama > Alan Belcher > *Denis Kang > Bisping* > Leben > and so on


Wut? :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bisping via UD. I dont think it will be a convincing performance ,but he will get the job done.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> Akiyama has used his judo in his last two fights...
> 
> akiyama is much better then a striker with decent techinque, he is very good. has real good power, very quick and straight down the pipe.
> 
> but i still think bisping wins by using his wrestling.


I guess you havent followed MMA for very long.......Bisping is a striker , and doesnt use wrestling ( i dont count a single take down in the Wand fight. )


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> I guess you havent followed MMA for very long.......Bisping is a striker , and doesnt use wrestling ( i dont count a single take down in the Wand fight. )


He won his fight against kang by using his wrestling and he did take wand down.

i guess you haven't been watching MMA very long


----------



## RossCrispin (Aug 4, 2010)

WAR SEXIYAMA!

Wanna see a right uppercut KO, making Bisping float in the air in slow motion, with everyone on the edges of their seats! Just like in the movies.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well this fight is a tough one to pick... I think the odds in vBookie are completely off though, in my eyes Bisping is a slight favorite with his decent TDD and homecrowd advantage... But I still see the Sexy one taking this, his stragegy and cardio should be spot on with his new camp and his judo throws help negate Bisping's TDD... Can't wait for this show by now


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Bisping 3rd Round TKO or Decision. Akiyama's cardio is a huge weakness.

Wouldn't be surprised to see Bisping get knocked out though.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I see this fight looking alot like Bisping vs Leben. Akiyama will stalk him, while Bisping hits and runs. Could be some nice takedowns from Bisping though. IF he does that, Bisping wins by stoppage, otherwhise I see a decision for Bisping.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

If Bisping is ever going to reach the elite area of the MW division he will have to start showing proof of the KO power he talks about he has in traning, this fight is absolutely huge for Bisping, not so much to do with his career in the UFC, but more to do with the direction his career will go in, will he forever float between 12-6th in the division or will he finally put a run together and be respected as a top MW?

Fingers crossed for a Bisping win, TKO in the 3rd.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I really like bisping but Lol at him getting a TKO, akiyama is far more likely to get one then bisping but bisping is more likely to win.


----------



## KPRGOONER (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm English and if nationality wasn't an issue id be supporting both Akiyama and Condit, but somewhere in my psyche i feel i HAVE to support my fellow countryman.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Come on Akiyama it's up to you now. everyone else lost


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Thats one Sexy entrance!


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Con te Partilo, epic from teh sexy one.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Cmon Sexy, make all the Brits lose tonight.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Not all the Brits lost. Paul Sass and Rob Broughton finished their fights.

The only thing needed to top off a shitty night would be Michael Bisping getting brutally knocked out by Sexyama. Come on Mike, restore some British reputation, our guys have been on a shitty run of form of late. Plant your feet and knock him out.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Surprisingly the Brits didnt boo that classy entrance by Sexy.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL at Bispings Manc swagger, love his entrance.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Dakota? said:


> Surprisingly the Brits didnt boo that classy entrance by Sexy.


We appreciate teh sexy that Akiyama brings to our shores.raise01:


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

NO Rampage? he must be training in the US


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Guymay said:


>


That is the most epic Gif ever.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Did Buffer just said Sexyama ? Night just got better .


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Sexiyaamaaa1!!!!!!!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wahey, he got introduced as Sexyama


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

haha Buffer you legend. teh Sexy lands his first punch.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Bisping doesn't want anything to do with Sexyama's power. This is going to end badly.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

thats twice that ref has refused a fighter a minute to sort themselves out, Kongo said he got poked and Sexeey says low blow.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Joes right GIVE FRANKIE SOME MOTHERFUCKING RESPECT


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Gyser said:


> thats twice that ref has refused a fighter a minute to sort themselves out, Kongo said he got poked and Sexeey says low blow.


Kick looked pretty low to me to have caught anything and Kongo is a horrible faker. I think they were the correct calls both times.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

akiyama slowing down


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Great end to the round for Michael Bisping, was outclassing Akiyama at the end there. Nice to see he landed the flying knee which he was practising at the open workouts. He's throwing some power into his shots too which was nice to see. This is looking promising. Though now I've said that he'll get KTFO with the first shot in Round 2.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Kick looked pretty low to me to have caught anything and Kongo is a horrible faker. I think they were the correct calls both times.


Agreed on both counts, just a rare thing to see.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Did akiyama steal that round?


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Really hope Sexy drops to WW after this .


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

haha great round, Bisping has landed the most byt Akiyama has hurt him a few times, 3rd round going to be interesting, way it is atm thought Sexeeey needs to get a finish.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> Did akiyama steal that round?


How? By landing a couple decent shots but getting jabbed in the face for the rest of the round?


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Akiyamas chin is like concrete, unreal.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

No way did Akiyama steal that round, he might have slightly rocked Bisping, but Mike dominated 4:50 of that round. It's 2 rounds to Bisping, and Sexyama will gas in the 3rd. Should be fight to Bisping from here.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

looks to be 3 fight of the nights for akiyama


if he doesn't give up.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Bisping has just crippled the future of Japan in Akiyamas plums


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

looks like he wants out to me


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Surprise, surprise, Akiyama gassed again. Hope he recovers from the shot to the nads, would like to see Bisping finish this via TKO.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

HE IS ACTING! he is quiting!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I have it 1-1


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Come on guys, you know what its light to get kicked ib the balls, you get 5 mins to recover for a reason!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Can't stand up but he sure can run forward like a bull now. Nice faking Akiyama, hope you get ktfo.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

******* stream!!! cut out


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

This fight went exactly as I thought it would. Akiyama is too slow and robotic.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Great fight.

Give Sexeeey Wandy, maybe he will look more interested in that fight.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

All I can say is, JESUS F*****G CHRIST Sexy has a chin!

Get in Bisping!

Good fight!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Bisping has no power and still doesn't have a chin. I would love a Bisping vs Leben rematch. Credit to Bisping for the win, but it wasn't the type of win that would get him much closer to a title shot. This could have been his chance to skip a few fights and possibly be 1 fight away again.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Great fight. Excellent performance from Bisping. Showed a very good chin, taking some decent shots from Akiyama, and as the fight went on proceeded to out-work and out-class Akiyama. Akiyama has some serious work to do. World class judo, but we didn't see that, we saw a dude with very little striking technique, a sub-standard gas tank but decent power and a good chin. Agree with the decision, and impressed with Bisping's development. I'm sure now that Bisping's beaten him he'll be written off as a can though.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Aki looked fat, out of shape, and under-motivated. 

He simply cannot match the activity level of the better UFC middleweights. 

I really wish he would make the cut to 170. This fight might force his hand.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> Bisping has no power and still doesn't have a chin. I would love a Bisping vs Leben rematch. Credit to Bisping for the win, but it wasn't the type of win that would get him much closer to a title shot. This could have been his chance to skip a few fights and possibly be 1 fight away again.


No power? He rocked Akiyama a few times and he has a granite chin. Many other fighters would have gone down from those shots.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes yes yes - at least my last two predictions came through  I feel bad for my brothers from the UK on here though :/ Hathaway was so promising (Still is, but not as much)


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

This turn of events leaves me with a sad place next to my ecstatic place (Condit vs Hardy)


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Very good showing from Bisping. Some beautiful combinations. Really good standup. Went just how I thought it would, no real surprises.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

420atalon said:


> No power? He rocked Akiyama a few times and he has a granite chin. Many other fighters would have gone down from those shots.


Wow, he rocked a gassed fighter? I forgot, let me completely change my statement!

Seriously, he couldn't hurt him early on and the top of the MW division tends to have good chins and significantly better cardio. 

It was a good and needed win for Bisping, but he isn't storming to the top of the division like that. I will end this with me being willing to admit that my view of his performance could be affected by my bias against him. But still, I was not impressed by anything other than his early recovery. Bisping sure does seem hard to put away for good.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> Wow, he rocked a gassed fighter? I forgot, let me completely change my statement!
> 
> Seriously, he couldn't hurt him early on and the top of the MW division tends to have good chins and significantly better cardio.
> 
> It was a good and needed win for Bisping, but he isn't storming to the top of the division like that. I will end this with me being willing to admit that my view of his performance could be affected by my bias against him. But still, I was not impressed by anything other than his early recovery. Bisping sure does seem hard to put away for good.


Akiyama was never really all that gassed this fight, maybe a little bit but more then anything he was just a little wobbly from taking big shots. Right from the get go Bisping was landing nearly at will and hit him with some good shots even in the first round.

He isn't champion material imo but he is a good fighter. Very well rounded, great cardio and tough to put away. He is one of those bubble guys that just can't quite take the next step. He can hang with the big boys but just can't put them away. Silva would likely pick him apart and Sonnen could probably take him down and keep him there but outside of that Bisping would be competitive with the rest of the division.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

That was imo, was definitely the best fight of Bispings career. Excellent combinations and mixed his strikes up really well.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Was great to see Bisping pull that kind of performance, fight of the night for sure, loved the way he mixed it up and showed real aggression along with some great combos

I want to see Bisping vs Nate next for a No.1 contender position, no one can say Bisping does not deserve a number one contender fight with 11 wins inside the octagon which should be 12 if not for a bad decision against Wandy,


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Was great to see Bisping pull that kind of performance, fight of the night for sure, loved the way he mixed it up and showed real aggression along with some great combos
> 
> I want to see Bisping vs Nate next for a No.1 contender position, no one can say Bisping does not deserve a number one contender fight with 11 wins inside the octagon which should be 12 if not for a bad decision against Wandy,


Actually I can say that he doesn't deserve it, because I have said it before and will again. Bisping does not deserve a title shot, but has a chance to get one since AS has cleared everyone else out so far. Bisping vs Leben rematch should be next.

Oh and thanks for the neg rep!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Bisping vs Leben rematch is pointless. I was very impressed to see the evolution of Mikes striking tonight, i think he could hang with Nate no doubt. 

Bisping seemed much more aggressive in this fight which i was really hoping to see and glad to see.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Actually I can say that he doesn't deserve it, because I have said it before and will again. Bisping does not deserve a title shot, but has a chance to get one since AS has cleared everyone else out so far. Bisping vs Leben rematch should be next.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the neg rep!


Whatever like you even have any good reason to put down Bisping's performance, Leben has noting on Bisping and is so far ahead of him right now that a rematch would be a joke, Bisping is such a superior fighter, Leben was getting owned by Akiyama in his last fight before he came back with that lucky late submission but standing Akiyama was all over Leben what on earth makes you think he is at Bispings level, and he already got owned by him once and Bisping has shown improvement since then even, in the fights he lost he did not look like the weaker fighter.

If that pointless rematch was to take place, which it wont, but if it did Leben would just get owned worse than the first time.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA from all the Akiyama fans hahaha i love it , Bisping looked great put great combos together and was all round great , **** the haters WAR Bisping.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

i picked Bisping to win and I'm not surprised at all that he did. The dude is seriously underrated.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

420atalon said:


> Can't stand up but he sure can run forward like a bull now. Nice faking Akiyama, hope you get ktfo.


WTF is this shit? Bisping owes Akiyama a huge thank you. Akiyama could have pulled a Jamie Varner easily with that blow to the groin. He could have taken the easy way out and quit and he didn't. Bisping looked really good but Akiyama deserves some props for gutting that out.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

akiyama looks slow and flatfooted like he's doing nothing


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

neither of these guys look title contender worthy, is bisping was decent he would have manhandled akiyama already, akiyama is standing there like a heavy bag at the gym not even going for takedowns.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sexy has definitely been too complacent for too long a period. I've no doubt he's the better overall fighter, but Mike's work rate is proving too much for him. Really impressed with Bisping's striking, foot work, and cardio. Though I still believe he'll never be a top contender in the division, the man _can_ fight. You certainly can't question his hunger.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i have bisping winning by all judges 30-27, akiyama too predictable and slow and his cardio stinks, maybe if he wasn't a moron and he brought Greg Jackson to corner him for better guidance.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yep again i was right on the money


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Aye, definitely a bad move. I'm almost certain Jackson would have instructed him to mix it up and shoot for more take downs. Akiyama can certainly take a beating, which is why he likely isn't afraid to stand and bang, but not mixing together all of his strengths isn't going to win him fights. Hopefully he'll learn that, and I'm actually hoping he drops down to WW after this.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Akiyama fought like a damn zombie tonight. Going for the same old over-hand right not dodging obvious jabs and trying to pull a Wanderlei and the end of each round.
Good showing by Bisping but his striking was just as predictable as Akiyama's


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hopefully Bisping will stop being so underrated now on these forums...I wouldn't mind seeing Bisping fight the winner of silva vs belfort, considering that the division is cleaned out and there isn't really anybody else available ATM. 
He would be an underdog for sure against either guy but still it would be fun to watch.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

So what now for Akiyama? It's his second loss in a row and he is 35 years old. He showed a lot of heart but man is his cardio bad! I say he will be lucky if he gets 1 more, then he's gone. Too bad.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I've nothing against Bisping, really, but we also have to remember that Chris Leben just put a hurt on Akiyama, and I don't see him vying for the title anytime soon. Mike is an excellent upper mid-tier guy, but in no way do I see him getting passed the likes of Vitor, Okami, Wanderlei, or Nate, let alone Chael or Anderson. Though a fight with Vitor would certainly be fun.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Hopefully Bisping will stop being so underrated now on these forums...I wouldn't mind seeing Bisping fight the winner of silva vs belfort, considering that the division is cleaned out and there isn't really anybody else available ATM.
> He would be an underdog for sure against either guy but still it would be fun to watch.


1. There is already a no.1 contenders match with Marquart/Okami so Bisping is gonna have to wait.
2. This fight imo, in no way make Bisping a title threat. We have seen in the past what happens when Bisping's in the title run.
3. Bisping is too complacent with those combos he threw tonight. Anderson would pick him apart, Vitor would.......(just watch his fight with Wandy) and Okami and Marquart wouldn't stand there and eat jabs like that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I've nothing against Bisping, really, but we also have to remember that Chris Leben just put a hurt on Akiyama, and I don't see him vying for the title anytime soon. Mike is an excellent upper mid-tier guy, but in no way do I see him getting passed the likes of Vitor, Okami, Wanderlei, or Nate, let alone Chael or Anderson. Though a fight with Vitor would certainly be fun.


I second having him fight Vitor and am smiling ear to ear at the thought of the epic destruction that would create.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Hopefully Bisping will stop being so underrated now on these forums...I wouldn't mind seeing Bisping fight the winner of silva vs belfort, considering that the division is cleaned out and there isn't really anybody else available ATM.
> He would be an underdog for sure against either guy but still it would be fun to watch.


yeah that will happen... when hell freezes over! what bisping is on a 2 fight win streak against shite competitors in akiyama and dan miller, leben,wanderlai,sonnen,okami,belfort,palhares and marquart are ahead of him in leaps and bounds


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

The Amarok said:


> Akiyama fought like a damn zombie tonight. Going for the same old over-hand right not dodging obvious jabs and trying to pull a Wanderlei and the end of each round.
> Good showing by Bisping but his striking was just as predictable as Akiyama's


Thats how it looked to me also. Akiyama looked like he was on valium. Bisping looked pretty good but its hard to say for sure how good because akiyama looked worse than Ken Shamrock in his last few fights.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Was I the only one who thought Bisping was kinda a douchebag. When Bisping grabbed like he had been hit in the nuts, Akiyama backed right off before the ref even responded, same with when he got the eye poke. Bisping? Well when he booted Akiyama in the frank and beans he instead went for the kill. it was clear Akiyama was looking for the ref bu Bisping went for the kill like a bitch anyway.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Was I the only one who thought Bisping was kinda a douchebag. When Bisping grabbed like he had been hit in the nuts, Akiyama backed right off before the ref even responded, same with when he got the eye poke. Bisping? Well when he booted Akiyama in the frank and beans he instead went for the kill. it was clear Akiyama was looking for the ref bu Bisping went for the kill like a bitch anyway.


Bisping being a douchebag?
Noooooo, really?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I've nothing against Bisping, really, but we also have to remember that Chris Leben just put a hurt on Akiyama, and I don't see him vying for the title anytime soon. Mike is an excellent upper mid-tier guy, but in no way do I see him getting passed the likes of Vitor, Okami, Wanderlei, or Nate, let alone Chael or Anderson. Though a fight with Vitor would certainly be fun.


akiyama put the hurt on leban.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

The Amarok said:


> 1. There is already a no.1 contenders match with Marquart/Okami so Bisping is gonna have to wait.
> 2. This fight imo, in no way make Bisping a title threat. We have seen in the past what happens when Bisping's in the title run.
> 3. Bisping is too complacent with those combos he threw tonight. Anderson would pick him apart, Vitor would.......(just watch his fight with Wandy) and Okami and Marquart wouldn't stand there and eat jabs like that.


Yea I just watch the Wandy fight all right and all I see is a fight which Bisping was picking Wandy apart and should of won but for a bad decision, and everyone in the MW division has suffored a loss to someone down the line so we have all seen what happens when Bisping goes on a title run, we saw the same from Nate, Sonnen and Okami, Victor been out so long and never really been tested at MW at all who is to say, so you really have nothing valid in your argument what so ever when you claim Bisping is not a contender


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bisping vs Cote makes sense after Cote runs through Lawlor. Bisping has flapped his gums and made his bed. Make him lay in it. (Don't worry Cote will make sure he has a good long nap.)


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Was Akiyama trying to do his best impression of a punching bag tonight? That was a seriously, seriously weak performance on his part. I'm damn ashamed of the sexy right now.

Did he not review any tape of Bisping, did he not game plan whatsoever? I mean you're fighting a guy who stands on the outside and hops in and out of range to plant his strikes, and you just plant your feet and stand in his range with virtually no head movement???? Let me rephrase that, no movement at all?

That was utterly pathetic. And in the words of one of my UFC buddies.

ME: Where are these guys going???

UFC BUDDY: Nowhere!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

bisping vs palhares maybe


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Yea I just watch the Wandy fight all right and all I see is a fight which Bisping was picking Wandy apart and should of won but for a bad decision, and everyone in the MW division has suffored a loss to someone down the line so we have all seen what happens when Bisping goes on a title run, we saw the same from Nate, Sonnen and Okami, Victor been out so long and never really been tested at MW at all who is to say, so you really have nothing valid in your argument what so ever when you claim Bisping is not a contender


Who has Bisping beaten to be considered a contender?
Akiyama (punching bag)
Miller (On a losing streak at the time)
Kang (Never consistant)
Leben (who he HE beat?)
Im just being a realist dude, everytime Bisping has a chance he screws up.
Hendo (Right-Hand from Hell)
Wandy (End-of-the-round flurries) 
I mean hell, Bisping has yet to beat a Top Ten MW so how is he a title threat?


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Bisping was too fast, varied and skilled standing for Akiyama.

A rematch with Wanderlei could be good or a fight with the loser of Marquardt-Okami.


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Was I the only one who thought Bisping was kinda a douchebag. When Bisping grabbed like he had been hit in the nuts, Akiyama backed right off before the ref even responded, same with when he got the eye poke. Bisping? Well when he booted Akiyama in the frank and beans he instead went for the kill. it was clear Akiyama was looking for the ref bu Bisping went for the kill like a bitch anyway.


I saw that, but it seemed to me that the ref told both guys to fight on, and so thats what Bisping did. But hey, always gotta have a pop at Mike if you can right? Decent performance, so lets go at it from a different angle.. tut tut


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Was I the only one who thought Bisping was kinda a douchebag. When Bisping grabbed like he had been hit in the nuts, Akiyama backed right off before the ref even responded, same with when he got the eye poke. Bisping? Well when he booted Akiyama in the frank and beans he instead went for the kill. it was clear Akiyama was looking for the ref bu Bisping went for the kill like a bitch anyway.


I thought the same thing. 

Unfortunately, unless Sexyama works on his Cardio, and actually utilizes a gameplan, I fear he'll only get one more fight.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The first 'nut shot' when Bisping just attacked he actually said something along the lines of 'no way I hit him there' he looked at the ref and the ref agreed so he continued.

When Bisping OBVIOUSLY hit Akiyama he put his hands up and walked away straight away.

I'm not a Bisping fan but come on, it was a respectful performance by him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> The first 'nut shot' when Bisping just attacked he actually said something along the lines of 'no way I hit him there' he looked at the ref and the ref agreed so he continued.
> 
> When Bisping OBVIOUSLY hit Akiyama he put his hands up and walked away straight away.
> 
> *I'm not a Bisping fan* but come on, it was a respectful performance by him.


easy there sailor KilerShark neg reps you if you aint a bisping fan, i think aki was just to slow,predictable,dumb for having the crap corner which all led to his demises in his last 2 fights(you can argue that belcher won the one before that)


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

i had credits in on bisping, his win is no surprise to me,

i'm a fan of his fighting and think he's very much under rated, i think he could work his way up close to contendership

but if he fought nate or sonnen he's be beat, and of course anderson would wreck him. but i'd give him a good chance over anyone else at 185


----------



## Keith Moon (Mar 30, 2010)

I've never liked Bisping, but last night he was classy, fought the smarter fight and deserved to win. Akiyama fought like an idiot.

I'd like to see Bisping fight Leben again, because Leben probably has the best chin in MMA and Bisping might hit him a million times but he has very little power behind his punches. I think the only time he really hurt Akiyama was with a nut shot.

Bisping would get killed by any top 185 guy. "King of British MMA"? What a joke.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm going to be honest. I was quietly rooting for Akiyama because there is something about him that I really like besides the sex factor. But Bisping was on some next level stuff last night. He did really well against a guy like Akiyama. And, I am not sure how Akiyama was able to stand after taking those shots, but most normal human beings wouldn't be standing. Forget that Bisping isn't exactly known for 1 punch KO power. Bisping is still a 200lbs man putting everything he has into another human being's face. The shots Akiyama was getting hit with did not look weak to me, and I was there live. Akiyama has the chin/heart of a true lion. Very good stand up fight between the two.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Bisping actually looked like a top of the division striker last night, to bad aki looked like some bum who should be fighting in bars and basements :S


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

You people are pretty delusional the first two rounds were close I had both for Akiyama but I'm not surprised they were given to Bisping. Bisping didn't look great in this fight outside of about 3 to four minutes of the third the remainder of that round was him getting beaten on badly. Akiyama didn't get takedowns because Bisping had a good gameplan and got out of the pocket anytime Akiyama got into clinching range.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

osmium said:


> You people are pretty delusional the first two rounds were close I had both for Akiyama.


Sorry... who's delusional? The fight was pretty decisive and wasn't close at all. Sure, Akiyama landed a few shots but that does not make it close.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Sorry... who's delusional? The fight was pretty decisive and wasn't close at all. Sure, Akiyama landed a few shots but that does not make it close.


The strikes landed in the first were fairly even with Akiyama landing basically all of the power strikes. Bisping had a better volume of strikes landed in the second but again had less power strikes and I thought the flurry near the end of the round gave it to Akiyama. Bisping was hurt multiple times in every round he didn't dominate Akiyama and he wasn't a "punching bag".


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

osmium said:


> The strikes landed in the first were fairly even with Akiyama landing basically all of the power strikes. Bisping had a better volume of strikes landed in the second but again had less power strikes and I thought the flurry near the end of the round gave it to Akiyama. Bisping was hurt multiple times in every round he didn't dominate Akiyama and he wasn't a "punching bag".


They really weren't. Bisping outstruck him 118 to Akiyamas 50 according to fight metric, 23-14 in round 1, 35-22 round 2 and 60 for 14 in round 3. That is not even at all. Bisping was rocked badly once, and that was in the first round. He wasn't hurt in any other round. Akiyama's legs were wobbled in the third as well. Just because only Akiyama was swinging wild haymakers does not mean he was the only one landing power shots.

He really did dominate Akiyama, and towards the end he was just standing there taking punches. Watch the fight again. And I am not a Bisping fan at all, it's just extremely easy to see. I'm a bit shocked you think it was so close. How anyone could is beyond me.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> They really weren't. Bisping outstruck him 118 to Akiyamas 50 according to fight metric, 23-14 in round 1, 35-22 round 2 and 60 for 14 in round 3. That is not even at all. Bisping was rocked badly once, and that was in the first round. He wasn't hurt in any other round. Akiyama's legs were wobbled in the third as well. Just because only Akiyama was swinging wild haymakers does not mean he was the only one landing power shots.
> 
> He really did dominate Akiyama, and towards the end he was just standing there taking punches. Watch the fight again. And I am not a Bisping fan at all, it's just extremely easy to see. I'm a bit shocked you think it was so close. How anyone could is beyond me.


Every time I have gone through a fight and counted the strikes landed pausing and rewinding to make sure fight metric has been proven to be wildly inaccurate. Bisping didn't do anything to win the first and I never said he wasn't landing any powershots I said Akiyama landed more in the first and second than he did. 

I am not even disputing the decision since as I said Bisping definitely landed a decent amount more in the second (though they were mostly checked leg and head kicks and jabs) I just felt like Akiyama stole it at the end. Claiming Bisping wasn't hurt at all outside of the first is pretty ludicrous I think you are the one who needs to rewatch the fight. He was getting tagged hard and immediately getting on his horse to recover throughout the fight.

I am consistent with how I view power strikes vs accumulation of strikes in scoring fights.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

osmium said:


> Every time I have gone through a fight and counted the strikes landed pausing and rewinding to make sure fight metric has been proven to be wildly inaccurate. Bisping didn't do anything to win the first and I never said he wasn't landing any powershots I said Akiyama landed more in the first and second than he did.
> 
> I am not even disputing the decision since as I said Bisping definitely landed a decent amount more in the second (though they were mostly checked leg and head kicks and jabs) I just felt like Akiyama stole it at the end. Claiming Bisping wasn't hurt at all outside of the first is pretty ludicrous I think you are the one who needs to rewatch the fight. He was getting tagged hard and immediately getting on his horse to recover throughout the fight.
> 
> I am consistent with how I view power strikes vs accumulation of strikes in scoring fights.


Your judgement of combat sports is horrible


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Bisping vs Cote makes sense after Cote runs through Lawlor. Bisping has flapped his gums and made his bed. Make him lay in it. (Don't worry Cote will make sure he has a good long nap.)


LOL no way , why give Cote a pay check when he doesnt deserve it , Bisping should get higher comp , Cote is an average fighter.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> LOL no way , why give Cote a pay check when he doesnt deserve it , Bisping should get higher comp , Cote is an average fighter.


Bisping is 3-2 in his last 5 he doesn't deserve anything. Hell one of those wins was a gimmie against a guy who shouldn't even be in the UFC and it went to a decision. Bisping is mid pack at absolute best in the MW division. Cote fought for a world title something Bisping has never done despite being given a clear path over and over. They will both be 3-2 in there last five and 7-3 in there last 10 (Cote's one loss coming by injury). Cote winning will put them in pretty much exactly the same place in the MW pecking order that Bisping is now sitting.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Bisping is 3-2 in his last 5 he doesn't deserve anything. Hell one of those wins was a gimmie against a guy who shouldn't even be in the UFC and it went to a decision. Bisping is mid pack at absolute best in the MW division. Cote fought for a world title something Bisping has never done despite being given a clear path over and over. They will both be 3-2 in there last five and 7-3 in there last 10 (Cote's one loss coming by injury). Cote winning will put them in pretty much exactly the same place in the MW pecking order that Bisping is now sitting.


I rate Cote's skill set but come on at this moment in time he is pretty irrelevant in the MW picture. His injury was unfortunate and he wasn't back to his best against Belcher but thats just how the fight game is.
A win over lawlor and he gets closer but still i think he'd be lucky to get Bisping.
Their records over their past 5 fights is the same but you could twist it the other way and say Cote is 0-2 in his last 2 and Bisping is 2-0.
Plus how can Cote be considered relevant when he hasn't won a fight in 2 1/2 years?

Edit: BTW i'm not saying Cote/Bisping wouldn't be a great fight (i think it would be) i just dont think atm Cote is deserving. He'll get there eventually.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bisping hasn't fought anyone who was even on a two fight win streak in over 2 years. Half the guys he has fought were coming off losses, 2 of them where on the verge of being cut (0-2 in there last 3). 3 of his last five have losing records in the UFC and only one of the guys he beat in his last five has a winning record in the UFC and that was over 2 years ago. Bisping has not fought anybody with a winning record in the UFC since Hendo knocked his head off.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

So surely with 2 wins over guys like Akiyama and Miller, Bisping has earned the right to fight someone on a run themselves? If he fought Cote he is just fighting another guy not on a 2 fight win streak!


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry but I don't see why Patrick Cote would be fighting Michael Bisping at this point in time, unless he beats lawlor, and is filling in for someone.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

edlavis88 said:


> So surely with 2 wins over guys like Akiyama and Miller, Bisping has earned the right to fight someone on a run themselves? If he fought Cote he is just fighting another guy not on a 2 fight win streak!


I see your point there I guess but with a the smack talk from Bisping its still a fight that makes sense.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, 3 straight FOTN paychecks for Aki. 

He won't be cut anytime soon.

I think Zuffa management will subtly suggest/pressure Aki move down to 170 to see if he can hang with some of those monsters. 

Some things he needs to work on:

1.* conditioning. *He looked terribly sluggish against Bisping.

2. *gameplan:* What was his plan? Yeah, bashing his opponent's face in makes sense. But after tagging Bisping what did Aki do? Nothing! He has to decide on a strategy, whether it's to finish with strikes, a submission or ground 'n pound.

Right now, he's slugging it out, but without a definite plan to finish. Also, all of that glad handing, smiling and "sportsmanship" is getting a bit excessive.


Right now, the dude hits hard, but just can't put the pieces of a winning strategy together. 

Overall, I'm really confused as to what his fight plans are.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> all of that glad handing, smiling and "sportsmanship" is getting a bit excessive.


That is in MMA in general lately it seems, they are taking the fight out of MMA. Yeah its a sport and sportsmanship is great but its also a fight and I never saw two guys hug in the middle of a fight outside MMA.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Bisping hasn't fought anyone who was even on a two fight win streak in over 2 years. Half the guys he has fought were coming off losses, 2 of them where on the verge of being cut (0-2 in there last 3). 3 of his last five have losing records in the UFC and only one of the guys he beat in his last five has a winning record in the UFC and that was over 2 years ago. Bisping has not fought anybody with a winning record in the UFC since Hendo knocked his head off.


This.

I will go on and say Bisping performed well and credit to him. But why is he saying he thinks he is 1 win away from a title shot? What top 10 fighter has he beat? None of his wins have been against a top 10 guy. Is Sexyama good? Yea. But he has looked like a complete punching bag in the UFC. He stands there, doesn't use his Judo, and just eats shots. That was perhaps the best matchup for Bisping. Dana White protects him like it is no tomorrow. Dan Miller has been quickly cut from the UFC, as was Kang. Sexyama is 1 loss away from being cut. He is given guys who aren't top 10 and on losing streaks. His record doesn't impress me at all. His performance Saturday did impress me. His pace is very good. But what is he going to do against a real striker with some sort of cardio and head movement? Bisping has limited power and seems to get hit with power shots a lot. His jitz is real good, but it is more of a guard rather than offensive. He doesn't have the wrestling to use it as offense.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This.
> 
> I will go on and say Bisping performed well and credit to him. But why is he saying he thinks he is 1 win away from a title shot? What top 10 fighter has he beat? None of his wins have been against a top 10 guy. Is Sexyama good? Yea. But he has looked like a complete punching bag in the UFC. He stands there, doesn't use his Judo, and just eats shots. That was perhaps the best matchup for Bisping. Dana White protects him like it is no tomorrow. Dan Miller has been quickly cut from the UFC, as was Kang. Sexyama is 1 loss away from being cut. He is given guys who aren't top 10 and on losing streaks. His record doesn't impress me at all. His performance Saturday did impress me. His pace is very good. But what is he going to do against a real striker with some sort of cardio and head movement? Bisping has limited power and seems to get hit with power shots a lot. His jitz is real good, but it is more of a guard rather than offensive. He doesn't have the wrestling to use it as offense.



A) Dan Miller is still in the UFC in fact he has fought since the Bisping fight.

B) no-one was saying Akiyama was a punching bag when he tooled Leben for 2 1/2 rounds!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Was I the only one who thought Bisping was kinda a douchebag. When Bisping grabbed like he had been hit in the nuts, Akiyama backed right off before the ref even responded, same with when he got the eye poke. Bisping? Well when he booted Akiyama in the frank and beans he instead went for the kill. it was clear Akiyama was looking for the ref bu Bisping went for the kill like a bitch anyway.


That had to be one of the most clearly audible nutshots in UFC history.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> A) Dan Miller is still in the UFC in fact he has fought since the Bisping fight.
> 
> B) no-one was saying Akiyama was a punching bag when he tooled Leben for 2 1/2 rounds!


A. I stand corrected. As I look at his record I have no clue why he is in the UFC. He has beat no one worth a damn.

B. Since when is Leban hot shit? He has never been a ranked fighter. Ok he tooled a top 20 MW for 2.5 rounds...


Fact of the matter is Bisping still even after being in the UFC for quite a while....has ZERO..count them 0 top 10 wins. I rate guys not only on their skills but who they have beat. If you have never beat a top 10 guy, how can you be ranked there?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

michelangelo said:


> Wow, 3 straight FOTN paychecks for Aki.
> 
> He won't be cut anytime soon.
> 
> ...


Good to see you again.

No way Sexyama, at 35, is going to go down to 170. It would hurt his modeling looks, and, quite frankly, I don't think he could do it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Wow, 3 straight FOTN paychecks for Aki.
> 
> He won't be cut anytime soon.
> 
> ...


I just think Aki has no desire to make a serious run at that belt, wich he could! I believe he is happy with his situation and just wants to fight top 10-20 MW just for fun. :dunno: Sad but at least we can enjoy him in the UFC.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

I must say Bisbing is the perfect match up for Cote. Bisbing has a weak chin, and doesn't hit very hard. That's great because Cote has granite for a chin and hits very hard. cote wont gas out so Bisbings pace wont be hard to deal with. And Bisbings ground is just cabbage.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

dsmjrv said:


> I must say Bisbing is the perfect match up for Cote. Bisbing has a weak chin, and doesn't hit very hard. That's great because Cote has granite for a chin and hits very hard. cote wont gas out so Bisbings pace wont be hard to deal with. And Bisbings ground is just cabbage.


While I agree with the former (ish, his chin isn't weak, those big punches he's taken from Hendo Kang and Akiyama would of rocked alot of fighters) the latter about Bispings ground game being cabbage is far off base. His ground game is very solid. Good defense from the bottom with very nice hip escapes and decent ground and pound. It's far from cabbage.

I think Cote will get picked apart for a while then land a big shot and put Bisping away.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

dsmjrv said:


> I must say Bisbing is the perfect match up for Cote. Bisbing has a weak chin, and doesn't hit very hard. That's great because Cote has granite for a chin and hits very hard. cote wont gas out so Bisbings pace wont be hard to deal with. And Bisbings ground is just cabbage.


Would go the same way this fight did... Bisping is too quick, will avoid Cote's telegraphed punches and win a decision. Wouldn't be surprised to see Bisping score a couple takedowns either and work some GNP.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> I must say Bisbing is the perfect match up for Cote. Bisbing has a weak chin, and doesn't hit very hard. That's great because Cote has granite for a chin and hits very hard. cote wont gas out so Bisbings pace wont be hard to deal with. And Bisbings ground is just cabbage.


Bisping is one of the best guys in the UFC at getting back up when he gets taken down, and he has never been subbed so how in the hell can you call his ground game cabbage?
The pace Bisping sets is tough for anyone to keep up with not just gassers.
Bisping desperately needs to tighten his defense though. For 14 1/2 minute of most fights he is great but he always leaves his chin hanging out there once or twice a fight and if he does it against a hard hitter (like he did against Hendo) then he gives them a golden opportunity to win the fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd favor Bisping against Cote I think if he starts getting hurt standing he will just take Cote down with ease and beat on him like he did Kang. He tried that against Akiyama but a judo player of his caliber is going to have great hips and is dangerous to clinch with for long so he couldn't commit. Cote looks a lot slower since coming back from those injuries also.


----------

